
Show HN: Exploretrees.sg 2.0 – visualization of all recorded trees in Singapore - cheeaun
https://exploretrees.sg/
======
cheeaun
OP here: I did this last year but it was rather slow.

This year, I release a v2.0 which I use Deck.gl to plot all 500,000+ trees on
a map. If you zoom in enough and press the '3D' button, it will render 3D
trees which I think is really cool.

It might crash on some mobile web browsers, tho' should be smooth on a
desktop.

